# TIA PORTAL .ap11 Welcher OPC Server?



## Zersch (13 März 2012)

Hallo,

wir haben bisher den S7 OPC Sever von Softing eingesetzt und wollten heute das erstellte Programm vom TIA Portal einspielen und siehe da, das Dateiformat vom TIA PORTAL wird nicht unterstützt. Habe beim Support angerufen und erfahren, dass der neue OPC Server in Arbeit sei, aber noch kein Termin zur Veröffentlichung bekannt ist.

Nun meine Frage: Was für einen OPC Server kann ich für das TIA PORTAL verwenden?

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## IBFS (13 März 2012)

Zersch schrieb:


> ...
> 
> das Dateiformat vom TIA PORTAL wird nicht unterstützt. .....
> 
> Nun meine Frage: Was für einen OPC Server kann ich für das TIA PORTAL verwenden?




Die Zugangsparameter zur einer CPU S7-300 muss man ohnehin manuell einstellen.
Bei den Symbolen ist es zwar schön, wenn man die Symbole direkt aus dem STEP7-Projekt
extrahieren kann, das ist aber kein Muss. Wenn du die Anbindung mittels direkter 
Hardwareadressen  E/A/M/T/DB machst und es nicht zu viele Symbole sind, geht das für
den Anfang zur Not aus per Hand.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Zersch (13 März 2012)

Ja stimmt, haste auch Recht! Sind wohl einige, aber ist ja nicht immer so...

Besten Dank für deine Antwort!!

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Jochen Kühner (13 März 2012)

Zersch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir haben bisher den S7 OPC Sever von Softing eingesetzt und wollten heute das erstellte Programm vom TIA Portal einspielen und siehe da, das Dateiformat vom TIA PORTAL wird nicht unterstützt. Habe beim Support angerufen und erfahren, dass der neue OPC Server in Arbeit sei, aber noch kein Termin zur Veröffentlichung bekannt ist.
> 
> ...



Bin mal gespannt ob das überhaupt von einem OPC realisiert wird, da ja das Dateiformat verschlüsselt scheint...


----------



## Dr. OPC (6 April 2012)

> Nun meine Frage: Was für einen OPC Server kann ich für das TIA PORTAL verwenden?



z.B den von Siemens: SimaticNET OPC Server !
Damit kannst du neben Verbindungsprojektierung auch Variablen vom TIA in OPC-Symbole exportieren und der Siemens OPC Server versteht das. Einfach download und fertig.


----------



## LowLevelMahn (6 April 2012)

> Variablen vom TIA in OPC-Symbole exportieren



Das wäre super - ich finden aber keinen Knopf dafür?

Kann der SimaticNET OPC Server auch mit symbolischen S7-1200 Variablen umgehen?


----------



## Dr. OPC (6 April 2012)

wenn du die "PCStation" mit OPC Server in dein TIA Projekt eingefügt hast, gehst du auf "Eigenshaften" des OPC Server und dort in die Einstellung für "S7" dort findest du den Knopf "keine Symole", "alle Symbole" und "Symbole Konfigurieren". Das Funktioniert allerdings nur dann wenn du auche eine "S7-Verbindung" zwischen der PCStation und der S7 projektiert hast. Ist genauso wie beim"alten" Step7 nur in einer anderen Farbe.

Ob das bei der S7-1200 geht, habe ich selber noch nicht ausprobiert, vermutlich ist es dafür noch etwas zu "früh".

Was aber immer geht (auch für die S7-1200) ist das Erzeugen der Symole mit dem "Symboldatei-Konfigurator", da gibt es einen CSV Im/Export und man kann seine Symbole "ausserhalb" von TIA/Step7 konfigurieren. Ist wegen möglicher Inkonsistenz nicht so schön, aber es geht erstmal.


----------



## LowLevelMahn (6 April 2012)

> wenn du die "PCStation" mit OPC Server in dein TIA Projekt eingefügt hast



mache ich das im TIA-Portal also in meinem offenen Projekt oder im OPC-Server selbst - kann der OPC-Server direkt Symbole aus einem TIA-Projekt laden (ohne das TIA läuft?)


----------



## IBFS (6 April 2012)

Dr. OPC schrieb:


> z.B den von Siemens: SimaticNET OPC Server !
> Damit kannst du neben Verbindungsprojektierung auch Variablen vom TIA in OPC-Symbole exportieren und der Siemens OPC Server versteht das. Einfach download und fertig.





Dr. OPC schrieb:


> wenn du die "PCStation" mit OPC Server in dein TIA Projekt eingefügt hast, gehst du auf "Eigenshaften" des OPC Server und dort in die Einstellung für "S7" dort findest du den Knopf "keine Symole", "alle Symbole" und "Symbole Konfigurieren". Das Funktioniert allerdings nur dann wenn du auche eine "S7-Verbindung" zwischen der PCStation und der S7 projektiert hast. Ist genauso wie beim"alten" Step7 nur in einer anderen Farbe.



Ja und mit diesem tollen - zwar gut gedachten aber viel zu kompliziert  gemachten - OPC-Server wird gleich dein ganzer Rechner umgekrempelt und ein Haufen Zeug installiert. Es gibt genug Gründe, warum sich meine Kunden lieber für Konkurrenzprodukte entscheiden - genau genommen für ein bestimmtes Produkt.

Ich brauchte keinen Vorschlaghammer, wenn ein Haustürschlüssel reicht  

Frank


----------



## Dr. OPC (6 April 2012)

> Es gibt genug Gründe, warum sich meine Kunden lieber für Konkurrenzprodukte entscheiden



das mag ja sein, obwohl ich diese Gründe nicht immer nachvollziehen kann. Nur es sollte den Benutzern der "Konkurenzprodukte" klar sein dass eine saubere "Integration" in die Engineeringtools und Konfigurationstools auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen ist (leider ist die bei Siemens auch nicht immer ganz so sauber gerade bei TIA). Die "Konkurenzprodukte" müssen halt immer "hinterherlaufen" um die neusten Features oder Änderungen an bestehenden Funktionen oder Konfigurationsschnittstellen und Formaten, die Siemens gerne mal vornimmt, auch anzubieten. Dafür sind sie etwas billiger und manche sind nicht einmal Zertifiziert. Muss halt jeder selber wissen was er sich kauft.

Du hast natürlich recht, die Symbolik kann man auch "zu Fuß" erstellen, mit Excel und dann nachträglich importieren. Das geht bei Softing genauso wie bei Siemens. Und wenn es nicht so viele Symbole sind und sie sich nicht oft ändern, dann ist das ja auch alles überhaupt kein Problem, notfalls muss es halt der Azubi reinklopfen...


----------



## Dr. OPC (6 April 2012)

> kann der OPC-Server direkt Symbole aus einem TIA-Projekt laden (ohne das TIA läuft?)


bin nicht sicher ob ich die richtig verstehe.

Die Schritte sind genaso wie bei Step7 v5. Im Step7 v11 (netpro) wird eine S7 Verbindung zwischen PCStation(mitOPCServer) und der Simatic (300/400) und anschließend wird im HWConfig in den Eigenshaften des OPC Server "S7" die Symbolik aktiviert. Speicher,übersetzen und in die PC Station laden. Wenn nun im Step7 Programm irgendwas geändert wird (hinzugefügt/gelöscht/verschoben/umbenamst) wird immer die S7 geladen und anschließend auch die PCStation, so bleibt es dann immer konsistent.


----------

